# Neuer iMac und Wow



## Nosha (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Technik-Freaks,


ich plane die Anschaffung eines neuen Rechners. Es soll ein Mac werden. Hierbei soll es mir garnicht um die Fragen gehen Mac ja oder nein für WoW, sondern einfach nur um die Frage würde dieser Rechner für WoW in voller Detailstufe reichen?



Da ja nun gestern die neuen iMacs vorgestellt wurden, hier nun mein angedachtes System:


2,9 GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i5
8 GB Arbeitsspeicher (2x 4 G
1 TB Festplatte
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M mit 512 MB

Da liegt mir die GeForce mit nur 512 MB Speicher im Magen. Momentan habe ich ein Windoof System und spiele auf einem 24" Monitor in voller Auflösung, also alle Einstellungen auf Max. (Schatten, Detailstufe usw.) Dabei erreiche ich ca. 50 fps und möchte ungern auf die vollen Details verzichten. 

Der nächst größere Mac hätte dann eine Graka mit 1GB Speicher, was sinnvoller wäre. Nur das findet a) meine Finanzministerin und b) mein Kontostand nicht so sinnvoll. Kurz um, eigentlich war meine Schmerzgrenze bei ca. 1800 Euro. Die 1GB Variante kostet aber über 2 Mille.

Was ich jetzt mal machen könnte, wäre die WoW Einstellungen runterschrauben und gucken ob ich mit der Qualität der Optik dann noch leben könnte.

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Einstellungen denn flüssig auf einem System mit einer 512er Graka laufen würden?


Ich bin echt so hin- und hergerissen.

Was meint Ihr denn dazu?


Danke für Eure Antworten!

Grüße

Nosha


----------



## Dagonzo (24. Oktober 2012)

Minimale Vorgaben sind 256MB und empfohlen werden laut Blizzard 512MB.
Von daher sollte das reichen. Der Grafikchip selbst sollte auch schnell genug sein. 
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, die Karte auch mit 1GB RAM zu bekommen für einen Aufpreis, dann solltest du die ruhig nehmen, dann wärst du auf der sicheren Seite. Die Grafikkarte selbst sollte aber die Einbrüche, die durch zu wenig Speicher entstehen könnten, ausgleichen können. Dafür müsste diese schnell genug sein.


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. Oktober 2012)

Aber mehr als 1920y1080 kannst du damit 100%-ig vergessen.


----------



## xynlovesit (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Nosha,


auch ich werde mir "wahrscheinlich" einen der kommenden iMac's kaufen und zwar die Standard Variante mit der GT 640M und mit der kann man aufjedenfall World of Warcraft spielen, ich denke mal im Bereich von Hoch-Ultra ohne Schatteneffekte, du bist mit dem iMac aufjedenfall auf der sicheren Seite, mach dir da keine Sorgen.

Selbst Spiele wie Diablo 3 , Battlefield 3, Dishonored laufen damit auf Hohe Einstellungen!


Quelle: http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-660M.71859.0.html


----------



## Xathom (24. Oktober 2012)

Gibt bei Notebookcheck noch eine extra Seite auf welcher die Spielbarkeit der verschiedenen Grafikkarte aufgelistet ist:
Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebookgrafikkarten flüssig..

Ich würde dir auf jedenfall zur 21,5" Version mit 650M oder bei der 27" Version mit der GTX 675MX  besser noch GTX 680MX raten.
Spare hier nicht am falschen ende, du ärgerst dich dumm und dämlich.
Der 27" Monitor hat so eine hohe Auflösung, das die 660M durchaus aus dem letzten Loch pfeifen könnte.
Du kannst ja ca. abschätzen was du an FPS hast wenn du die Werte auf Notebookcheck durch 2 Teilst, ist zwar auch nur ein geschätzter Wert aber kommt in etwa hin.


----------

